#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  conexão remota com o captive portal do pfsense

## scoxkabal

boa tarde pessoal, tenho uma duvida sobre o captive portal do pfsense. é possivel manter o pfsense com um ip valido e outros equipamentos fazerem a conexão de hotspot acessando ele por um ip valido?

----------

